# Where to buy live bloodworms in toronto/ mississauga???



## acksonl (May 8, 2012)

Same as title.


----------



## gotcrabs (May 25, 2014)

I believe dragon has them next door to aquatic kingdom sell them


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Aqua Pets, Steeles and Kennedy.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

gotcrabs said:


> I believe dragon has them next door to aquatic kingdom sell them


Dragon has live blackworms, not sure about bloodworm, its best to call and check with them.


----------

